# Top 10 Saturday Night Live Sketches



## Blake Bowden (Oct 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;uShCUp2QYGs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uShCUp2QYGs[/video]​


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam (Oct 23, 2013)

Glad to see that "Bassomatic" made the list, but I'd have added the episode of "Church Chat" with Jim and Tammy Faye Baker. "Demonic raisins, I rebuke you!"


----------

